# Verschwommene Fotos



## Moony_Fay (27. April 2006)

Hallo Leute! 
Ich bin hier ganz neu und wollte fragen ob mir vielleicht jemand helfen kann 
Ich möchte Fotos die veschwommen fotografiert wurden schön klar machen! Ich hab´s mit dem Scharfzeichnungsfilter und dann unscharf maskieren versucht aber so wirklich schön sind sie trotzdem nicht! 
Kann man da was anderes versuchen? 
Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen! 

Lg Moony_Fay


----------



## Leola13 (27. April 2006)

Hai,

versuchen kannst du noch Neat Image, aber wenn die Fotos stark verschwommen sind, hast du keine Chance.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Moony_Fay (27. April 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Aber gibt es diese Seite oder zumindest das Programm auch auf Deutsch? :-( 
Dann würde ich mich vielleicht leichter tun!

Lg Moon_Fay


----------



## hotschen (27. April 2006)

Erstmal solltest du "verschwommen" definieren. Ich gehe mal davon aus, du meinst Bewegungsunschärfe? Dann kommst du mit NeatImage nicht weiter. Das Programm ist zum Entrauschen von Bildern. (Richtig) unscharfe Bilder sind i.d.R. nicht mehr zu retten.
Ein letzter Versuch wäre noch die Dekonvolution (ist z.B. in ImageAnalyzer (Freeware) mit eingebaut), aber auch hier darfst du keine Wunder erwarten. (Das Tool wurde eigentlich für die Astronomie entwickelt, wo die Unschärfen genau berechnet werden können).
Am besten du zeigst mal ein Bild(-ausschnitt) dann kann man mehr sagen.


----------



## Moony_Fay (27. April 2006)

Ja es geht um Bewegumgsfotos! Ich hab einen Hund und mit dem machen wir Agility. Und dabei hab ich Fotos gemacht und möchte auch noch weitere machen! Aber da unser Hund verdammt schnell ist beim Laufen und Springen, werden die Fotos immer unscharf. Hab auch schon bei der Camera alles mögliche durchprobiert aber das funktioniert auch nicht! 


Hier eines der Fotos:


----------



## Leola13 (27. April 2006)

Hai,

bei dem Bild hast du keine Chance. Sorry !

Was hast du für eine Kamera ? Kannst du manuelle Einstellungen vornehmen ?

Das Bild ist von vorn bis hinten scharf. Mit einer anderen Blende und kürzeren Belichtungszeit sähe das Ganze vermutlich schon wesentlich besser aus.

Wechsele die Position. Fotografiere von der Seite und "ziehe mit". => Hund scharf, Hintergrund verwischt, dynamisches Bild.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## hotschen (27. April 2006)

Da hilft wirklich nur ne kürzere Belichtungszeit und die Tipps, die schon angesprochen wurden.
Habs dennoch mal versucht, aber dadurch verschlimmbessert man das Bild nur.


----------

